# What color (pattern) is this?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Is this considered blanket back, or something else?
If it is blanket back is there a more accurate way to describe it, because there is more black than I see on a lot of blanket backs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I'd say it's a bi color, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

He is a blanket backed dog.

I had one that was very dark also, but still not a bi-color.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

If it were a bi-colour, the dog would have pencil toes and tar-heels, and the belly area would be solid black also. I see neither of those indicators in this picture.

I would say a melanistic black and tan - with so much black it looks like a bi-colour, but is genetically a black and tan.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicagocanine said:


> Is this considered blanket back, or something else?
> If it is blanket back is there a more accurate way to describe it, because there is more black than I see on a lot of blanket backs.
> 
> He just has a bigger blanket.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree, he is a black and tan blanket back.

People always thought Stark was a bi-colour when he was younger but he just had/has a large blanket, although it does seem to be lightening up a tad in the past month.

Kind of a bad photo, but this is Stark around 6-7 months?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is another picture of a melanistic blanket-back (melanistic in an animal description always means "heavy on the black pigment"). 










This dog has even more black on him than the first picture posted, with the black colour running down the front legs. Was often mistaken for a bi-colour, but came from a breeding that could not genetically produce it. Had some marking on his toes when a pup that looked like pencil marks, but they lightened up as he got older.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My bi-color has a tan spot around his anal area, it this not also another way to determine if a dog is a bi-color along with the toe penciling?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That is definitely not a bi-color - it has way too much color on the body. It's a blanket.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Yup, blanketed  I had somebody absolutely insisting Mirada was a bi color dog, but she is very much a blanket backed dog


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Darn. I gave it my best shot. lol


----------

